# Kayaking



## Rokko (Oct 18, 2018)

Any kayak kiwis here?
I want to take a trip next year, preferably on the north sea.
Suggestions?

Regardless I´d love to discuss any kayak related things with you.


----------



## Red Hood (Oct 18, 2018)

I've kayaked. Like twice. 

I like the sit in kayaks. I always tipped over the sit on top ones.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Oct 18, 2018)

I once ran this big Class IV bitch in a Sevylor Tahiti (shitty walmart vinyl kayak). They call it "the green room" because of how big the hole is.





I have better gear now but I am mostly stuck guiding the raft with the gear. So I don't get much time in the kayaks anymore. 

But the raft has beer so I guess it isn't all bad.


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Oct 18, 2018)

So i've always wondered, living at the base of the Rockies, i've seen people prepare to kayak next to their cars. Do they kayak down the river and walk all the way back to their car?


----------



## W00K #17 (Oct 18, 2018)

I fish on them alot, however earlier this year i bought a two man bass boat which can basically go in all those hard to get spots that a 'yak can, but is soo much more comfortable and effective to fish from and has an electric trolling motor. Ever since i got that i didnt take the kayak out once.


----------



## Rokko (Oct 19, 2018)

HomeAloneTwo said:


> So i've always wondered, living at the base of the Rockies, i've seen people prepare to kayak next to their cars. Do they kayak down the river and walk all the way back to their car?


Unfortunately I never kayaked there, and I am jealous of you!  But when I kayak on a river I do exactly that. Sometimes I tramp back to my car and then pick up the kayaks (which you can hide or store at restaurants.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Oct 19, 2018)

HomeAloneTwo said:


> So i've always wondered, living at the base of the Rockies, i've seen people prepare to kayak next to their cars. Do they kayak down the river and walk all the way back to their car?


You bring two rigs and spot one down at the takeout.

Some places have shuttle services. I use them on my longer camping floats.

Or you can always hitchhike. The locals in places with whitewater will pick you up. They know the sunburned guy wearing swim trunks and teva sandals holding a life vest at the boat launch isn't an axe murderer.


----------

